# Buddy is in a Maine Shelter...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone been contacted Linda?


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

No answer, but Im very familiar with this shelter..great people, very clean, no kill....only thing is they are so full, they just raided a puppy mill in Buxton and they got 82 of the 220 dogs, so their hurting right now....but he'll be in good hands til he finds a good home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm....Is Oakly's dad looking for a third?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He looks just like Lexi when she was younger...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Hmmm....Is Oakly's dad looking for a third?


I think the Caue pup is enough for the Oak man right now. My left are is a full 6 inches longer than my right from walking just two. :doh:

Buddy is a very handsome boy though. I'm sure he won't be homeless for long.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a stunning boy he is. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice looking. Wish he was closer. Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Buddy is a really nice looking dog! Hope he gets a forever home real soon.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a handsome boy...Linda , Woody told me he was looking for a forever friend????


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a stunning boy and I hope he gets his furever home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is too cute, why is it all these pup's are so far away from me


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> He is too cute, why is it all these pup's are so far away from me


I was thinking the same thing !!!!! He's gorgeous.... looks alot like my heart dog , Penny.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You know the east coast is getting really good at doing transports if yall are *really *interested. LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd love to have him


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, we've offered before--if someone needs help transporting a GR--we're in SW PA--we're only too glad to help!

The Forum members are welcome to PM us anytime if there's a Golden that needs moved through our area........

That's a standing invite.........

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I just PM woodysmomma to see how we can get him out of the shelter.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great Heidi. I hope it works for you and people will jump up to do the transport. I would if I was in the area. He would fit right in with your redheads.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> That is great Heidi. I hope it works for you and people will jump up to do the transport. I would if I was in the area. He would fit right in with your redheads.


Yes he would, perfect match in color..LOL


----------



## TrinitieK (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh he is gorgeous. He looks just like my Gracie


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> What a handsome boy...Linda , Woody told me he was looking for a forever friend????


 
That Darn boy...I took his cell phone away, How'd he call u????....I would love to have this guy, for all I know Hes a nephew of Woody, came from the same Breeder that Woody did.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So any new updates on Buddy????


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> You know the east coast is getting really good at doing transports if yall are *really *interested. LOL


I'm right here in Maine and will definitely do the first six or seven driving hours!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Buddy is precious! Is he going to be the next GRF dog??  If not, Linda I am wondering if you contacted YGRR - I thought you vol for them. Let me know - I hate to duplicate efforts but if he's not rescued I will see if we can help (if he isn't going to be adopted by Heidi36OH that is!) We are painfully low on foster homes right now - but I would sure try! So please let me know - Linda you can email me directly @ [email protected] if you need me!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Darn I missed the time to call, was working all day, Linda any news


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm right here in Maine and will definitely do the first six or seven driving hours!


If he's going south (passing thru MA area), I'll help too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Buddy is a doll baby. Hope someone grabs him!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Buddy is precious! Is he going to be the next GRF dog??  If not, Linda I am wondering if you contacted YGRR - I thought you vol for them. Let me know - I hate to duplicate efforts but if he's not rescued I will see if we can help (if he isn't going to be adopted by Heidi36OH that is!) We are painfully low on foster homes right now - but I would sure try! So please let me know - Linda you can email me directly @ [email protected] if you need me!


 
Linda is Woodysmamma, she send me a PM to call the shelter today and I was at work all day, She was only working until 4 pm so I couldn't let her know. I don't know how to go about getting him out all the way from Ohio. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anything happen with Buddy?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Anything happen with Buddy?


No news :no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldens in the NE don't stay in shelters for long. I hope you get some news soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ME to Ohio*

Me to Ohio:

Some members on this topic have volunteered to help transport.

I'm sure they could get Buddy from ME to Ohio


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

IO can definitely take Buddy from Maine to MA


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Please let me know if you guys are truly serious about getting him to OH. If not, I would like to call the shelter and find out if he can go to rescue. So please let me know!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Good News!!! Buddy was adopted yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

woodysmama said:


> Good News!!! Buddy was adopted yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
HURRAY! :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a great way to start my day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

Doing the Happy Dance for Buddy!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Somehow I'm not surprised!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news, thanks for the update.


----------

